# sillys for t-jet ultra g



## macmagee (Dec 2, 2010)

where can I find rear sillys for the stock
wheels on the t-jet ultra g?
let me know thanks.

mac


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

You can Order T-jet size Sili's from Jag Hobbies, who carry them by Super tires, Rocket Science, and a few other brands...

JAG- Sili Tires for T-jet/Tuffy wheels, scroll down 'til you find them 

JAG -Super tires for Tuffy wheels, near bottom of page


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Tom Hiester is selling the PVT tires now and they would be my first choice.

Otherwise Bud's HO sells a nice cheap silicone tire that works. And Bearsox has tires & rims.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

macmagee said:


> where can I find rear sillys for the stock
> wheels on the t-jet ultra g?
> let me know thanks.
> 
> mac


*Pay me $2.25 shipping and i will send ya free 5 pairs of the Balls Out Ho tires i make for FREE Mac ! I don't think ya ever got any tires from me before and i'm in a good mood so 1 random guy like yourself gets the benefit LOL ! PM me if ya wish to take advantage ! If anyone else beats that deal ...jump on it ! 

Bear :wave: *


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*I got your PM John and info is Pm'ed back to ya ! 

Bear :wave:
*


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow- Can't beat THAT offer with a stick ! 
Oh hey Dennis, I'm sorry I didn't mention your tires first, and speaking of them, some of the Silicone tires that JAG hobbies sells, are they YOUR Tires !?


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

bearsox said:


> *Pay me $2.25 shipping and i will send ya free 5 pairs of the Balls Out Ho tires i make for FREE Mac ! I don't think ya ever got any tires from me before and i'm in a good mood so 1 random guy like yourself gets the benefit LOL ! PM me if ya wish to take advantage ! If anyone else beats that deal ...jump on it !
> 
> Bear :wave: *


Wow I never got that deal! Lol


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

macmagee said:


> where can I find rear sillys for the stock
> wheels on the t-jet ultra g?
> let me know thanks.
> 
> mac


*Mac ,
your tires are on the way today ! 

Enjoy em ! Bear :wave:
*


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Dennis, that was a Super Nice gesture on your behalf. Mega Kudos to You Buddy :thumbsup:


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Dennis, that was a Super Nice gesture on your behalf. Mega Kudos to You Buddy :thumbsup:


*Hey Ralph ya know how i operate ...sometimes when i get an order i just toss in something as a bonus item ! I would say around 1/2 the boxes that go out of here end up with something extra in them as a fun freebie LOL ! 

Bear :wave:
*


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*tires*

wow if i send u 2.25 shipping can i get 5 pairs of tires to lol just pulling your chain dennis.:tongue:


----------



## Tom Hiester (Mar 27, 2012)

*H.O. silicone tires*

I have all sizes & colors for the T-jet cars with the small rims & the Tuffone rear rims & the bigger rims on the Hot Rod/Dune Buggy,Indy Cars,Trucks.Just e-mail me at [email protected] with what you might need. We have silicone tires for almost every H.O. car that was made.:thumbsup::thumbsup:
Tom Hiester's Miniature Cars
www.xp77.com/hiester:wave::)


----------

